# ROCKFORD FOSGATE FIRST “KLIPPEL VERIFIED”



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm what do you guys think?

*ROCKFORD FOSGATE FIRST “KLIPPEL VERIFIED” MANUFACTURER UNDER NEW CERTIFICATION
*
Rockford Fosgate First


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Klippel will be like "yep its confirmed your speakers are junk".


----------

